# Fort Fisher Buck....



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I just saw this 8 pointer along with four does wandering along the side of the road at Fort Fisher. Dang they have it made down there.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

he needs to grow another year or two... Nice lookin deer tho


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice while I agree with Zero here, be kinda hard to let that one go.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Im sure he'll be taken with a bow down there.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Where can you bowhunt at near the Fort??

Darin


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nowhere legally that i'm aware of but i'm sure it happens.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Last year we made a late night ride from our house on Sumter Ave in Carolina Beach to the boat ramp down at the Fort area. We went via Dow Road to Kure Beach.
We counted over 50 deer from the house to the boat ramp. No decent bucks but a pile of doe and scrub bucks. A lot of them were eating grass beside the Fort. There were some across the road from the Fort Building where a bunch of people cookout in the Summer under those trees. 

I did see a nice buck one evening riding out on the sand. He was just walking the rope line of the soft sand on the long stretch before you get to the crossover that takes you to the surf. 

Saw another nice buck where the testing grounds was at Kure Beach late one night. I parked at the chain link fence and walked over the acces ramp to fish. When coming back I heard something clicking across the road. It was a decent buck crossing the road. I could just see him when he ran thru the lights of the houses across the road. 

It would be a awesome place to hunt just off Dow Road but I am sure they would have a fit if you got caught. I wish Kure Beach would have a Urban Archery Season. I would be one of the first ones down there. 

I would love to make a drive and drive out that thicket between the water way and the Fort. The area between the Fort and the Ferry. 

Darin


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Their thick in there Darin. Thats where I saw these.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Bald Head used to allow bow hunting by permit to thin the heard but they dont anymore. Kure beach also tried to allow a year or so ago but to no avail. Ive scared up bigger ones back at the old bromine plant on the river.

It's getting bad, they are getting hit every night on Dow road now.

To bad ther is no hunting.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is just a matter of time before they have to do something. This Summer there will be a bunch of rich home owners splattering babies with their $50,000 cars. They will bitch. Then something will be done.

OR

They start dieing in town of starvation. Dead deer everywhere makes people take notice. Years ago we had black tongue run thru our heard and there were dead deer everywhere. Took several years to build the herd back up.

Something is gonna thin the herd and mother nature is not near as humane as hunters are. Rotting deer corpses are not good for tourism.

Hell, I would drop them $100.00 for a permit to bowhunt.

Darin


----------

